# ESPN.com Bracketogy and cbs.sportsline brackets



## kansasalumn

*ESPN.com Bracketogy*

I was looking at ESPN.com's bracketlogy. In this thead, I would like to know what would be your sweet 16, elite 8, and final 4 would be like. How about each time the new version comes out, we can all update our picks? This sounds like fun.

http://espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology/index.html



<u>Sweet 16</u>
<b>East</b>
Oklahoma over Pitt
Indiana over Texas Tech
<b>South</b>
Illinois over Florida
Kansas over Cincy
<b>Midwest</b>
Duke over Crighton
Georgia over Syracuse
<b>West</b
Arizona over Maryland
Texas over Louisville

If this holds up, very good Sweet 16. 
<u>Elite 8</u>
Oklahoma over Indiana
Kansas over Illinois
Georgia over Duke
Arizona over Texas

Then my final four according to this braket will be
Oklahoma vs Kansas

and

Ariziona vs Georgia

Not bad of one.


----------



## JoeF

They have four MWC teams getting in the field of 64. That would be great but unlikely I think.


----------



## kansasalumn

9ok joef. base on this brackets, what would be your sweet 16, elite 8, and final 4. 

Also what about others base on these brackets.


----------



## kansasalumn

*cbs.sportsline.com*

I recently saw CBS.sportsline.com preview brackets. So here is my sweet 16, elite 8, and final 4 base on CBS.sportsline then we can compare each brackets, and see which one you ratehr see. 

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/exclusives/projectingtheseeds

I would like to know other opinons base on both brackets. This is fun, come on.

Sweet 16
East
Oregon over Alabama
Oklahoma over Maryland

South
Indiana over Texas Tech
Okie State over UCONN

Midwest
Texas over Notre Dame
Louisville over Florida

West 
Arizona over Western Kentucky
Kansas over Georgia


In this sweet 16 compare to ESPN's brackets, three of my final four are in CBS's West Sweet 16. That really get me thinking more. Now lets see you will win in the Elite 8.

Elite 8
Oklahoma over Oregon
Indiana over Okie State
Louisville over Texas
Arizona over Kansas

In this elite 8, some reall good game. It very could be an all Big 12 Final Four., 

Then my final four according to this braket will be
Oklahoma vs Indinaa

and 

Arizona vs Louisville


Not bad of one., but I like my final four on the ESPN bracket better though.

What is everyone else on both brackets? I want to know, and get some discussion here.


----------



## spartanfan2003

This is killing me since this is the kinda thing that I love to do in my spare time. (I have such an interesting life don't I? )

Anyway, I can not place my standings without Michigan State in it.:sigh:


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> This is killing me since this is the kinda thing that I love to do in my spare time. (I have such an interesting life don't I? )
> 
> Anyway, I can not place my standings without Michigan State in it.:sigh:


I do it my spare time too. That is sad, huh

Why not? If you are a college fan, you would put your picks up with out your fav team in the big dance.


----------



## rocketeer

this is based on the espn bracket.

sweet 16:
east
oklahoma over pittsburgh
butler over memphis

south
illinois over florida
north carolina over cincinatti 

midwest
mississippi state over duke
oregon over syracuse

west
arizona over maryland
texas over uconn

elite 8:
oklahoma over butler
north carolina over illinois
oregon over mississippi state
texas over arizona

thats makes the final 4: 
oklahoma and north carolina
oregon and texas


kansasalumn, why did texas beat louisville in one of your brackets but lose in the other?


----------



## allenive21

North Carlonia? Final Four? No chance, not happening maybe in 2 years if everyone stays.


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> North Carlonia? Final Four? No chance, not happening maybe in 2 years if everyone stays.


laugh at my picks from that bracket, but where are yours?


----------



## allenive21

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> laugh at my picks from that bracket, but where are yours?


I don't have time to do a full bracket but let me tell ya, NC will not be anywhere close to the Final Four. My final four would probably have either Indiana or Illinios in it for sure but other than that I am unsure of who else it would contain.


----------



## rocketeer

this is from the cbs.sportsline one.

sweet 16:
east
oregon over alabama
oklahoma over lsu

south
mississippi state over cincinatti
uconn over oklahoma st

midwest 
texas over notre dame
louisville over florida

west
arizona over western kentucky
syracuse over kansas

elite 8:
oklahoma over oregon
uconn over mississippi state 
texas over louisville
arizona over syracuse

i like this final four a lot more:

oklahoma vs uconn
texas vs arizona


----------



## JoeF

Based on ESPN

Sweet 16:
East
Oklahoma over Marquette
Indiana over Texas Tech

South
Florida over Illinois
Notre Dame over Kansas

Midwest
Duke over Gonzaga
BYU over Georgia

West
Arizona over Maryland
UConn over Utah

Elite 8:
Indiana over Oklahoma
Notre Dame over Florida
Duke over BYU
Arizona over UConn

Final 4: 
Notre Dame over Indiana 
Arizona and Duke

Championship:
Arizona over Notre Dame


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Based on the CBS bracket:

SWEET 16

East:
Pitt over 'Bama
Maryland over Oklahoma

South:
Duke over Indiana
Kentucky over Oklahoma State

Midwest:
Texas over Stanford
Florida over Louisville

West:
Arizona over BYU
Kansas over Georgia

ELITE 8

East:
Pitt over Maryland

South:
Duke over Kentucky

Midwest:
Florida over Texas

West:
Kansas over Arizona

FINAL 4

Duke over Pitt
Kansas over Florida

CHAMPIONSHIP:
Kansas over Duke


----------



## kansasalumn

*ESPN update Jan 27 2003*

Boy I have no life. But I love doing brackets Though. Here is my ESPN's update as of Jan 27, 2003 http://espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology/index.html


Sweet 16
East
Oklahoma over Kentucky
Maryland over Notre Dame

South
Florida over California
Kansas over Oregon

Midwest
Indiana over BYU
Okie State over Georgia

West
Arizona over Utah
Texas over Marquette

Elite 8
Oklahoma over Maryland
Florida over Kansas
Indiana over Okie State
Texas over Arizona

Then my final four according to this braket will be
Oklahoma vs Florida
and
Indiana vs Texas

This is totally differnet than last week's ESPN's/ For ecxample I donot have KU and Arizona in the Final 4. Pretty interesting that both weeks were different. I look which team is hot this week adn not this week.


----------



## CoolHandLuke

Indiana in the Final Four? Even after they lost to Louisville today by 19? C'mon, my Cards are 16-1, and number one in the Sagarin! No respect, no respect.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Indiana in the Final Four? Even after they lost to Louisville today by 19? C'mon, my Cards are 16-1, and number one in the Sagarin! No respect, no respect.


If you look at my post date, it was well before today's game.


----------



## kansasalumn

*ESPN, Feb 3*

Sweet 16
East
Kentucky over Wake Forest
Oklahoma over Notre Dame

South
Florida over Kansas
Pittsburgh over Maryland

Midwest
Louisvile over Indiana
Texas over Stanford

West
Arizona over Purdue
Okie State over Duke

Elite 8
Oklahoma over Kentucky
Florida over Pittsburgh
Arizona over Okie State
Texas over Louisville

Then my final four according to this braket will be
Oklahoma vs Florida
and
Arizona vs Texas


----------



## rocketeer

feb 3 espn

sweet 16:
east
kentucky over wake forest
cal over oklahoma

south
kansas over florida
illinois over pittsburgh

midwest
georgia over louisville
texas over nc state

west
arizona over butler
oklahoma st over memphis

elite 8:
kentucky over cal
kansas over illinois
texas over georgia
arizona over oklahoma st

final 4:
kentucky and kansas
texas and arizona


----------



## kansasalumn

*CBS Feb 5*

sweet 16:
east
Kentucky over Duke
Okie State over Notre Dame

south
Louisville over Syrcause
Kansas over Florida

midwest
Pittsburgh over Stanford
Texas over Xavier

west
Arizona over Purdue
Oklahoma over Minnesota

elite 8:
Kentucky over Okie State
Louisville over Kansas
Texas over Pittsburgh
Arizona over Oklahoma

final 4:
Kentucky vs. Louisville
and
Texas vs. Arizona

I like this brackets better than this weeks ESPN. Plus half of the Elite 8 is Big 12, and NO ACC. Pretty cool. Real solid final four.


----------



## CoolHandLuke

Oh my God, it would be SO awesome to play Kentucky in the Final Four or for the National Championship. Both Louisville and Kentucky are in good shape right now to get #1 seeds. It'd be like the Dream Game in 1983 (Louisville won, of course!), only with more on the line!


----------



## kansasalumn

*ESPN Feb 10*

sweet 16:
east
Florida over Purdue
Oklahoma over Notre Dame

south--One game here is very apealing first round. Alabama and Maryland
Kentucky over Utah
Kansas over Maryland--rematch, sorry spartanfan, not have to go msu.

midwest
Louisville over Syrcauce
Duke over Okie State

west
Arizona over Xavier
Texas over Pittsburgh

elite 8:
Oklahoma over Florida
Kentucky over Kansas--very close 
Louisville over Duke
Arizona over Texas
final 4:
Oklahoma vs. Kentucky
and
Louisville vs. Arizona


----------



## rocketeer

feb 10 espn

sweet 16:
east
florida over college of charleston
oklahoma over mississippi state

south
connecticut over kentucky
kansas over maryland

midwest
louisville over syracuse
oklahoma state over creighton

west
arizona over illinois
texas over cincinnati

elite 8:
oklahoma over florida
kansas over connecticut
louisville over oklahoma state
texas over arizona(why are they always in the same region?)

final 4:
oklahoma vs kansas
texas vs louisville


----------



## CoolHandLuke

...I don't see how it really matters, Louisville's gonna win it all anyway...:yes:


----------



## pharcyde

Any sweet 16 without Missouri in it is worthless. They have one of the top five post players in the country (Collison, Sweetney, Austin and Cook are the other four right now) and three guards who can score on the perimeter or on the drive. They don't have a lot of depth, but I don't think you really need a whole lot to get to the sweet 16.

Also, the fact that Lunardi has MU as an 8 seed and Purdue as a 4 seed in his latest bracket proves that he's an idiot. What does Purdue have that MU does not? Maybe a few more scholarship players sitting on the bench, but that's it. Whenever espn writers or analysts do stuff like this they make it obvious that they don't watch MU or follow them at all. Right now MU is top 15 in RPI(maybe top 10) and has the 5th or 6th toughest schedual so far. Both polls have them at about 21 and they'll rise over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kansasalumn

In couple of the brackets, MU has to play like Louisville or Kentucky in the second round, that is most likly why I never had them in the sweet 16.


----------



## pharcyde

Well, if they had to play a 1 seed in the first round it would be unlikely for them to advance, but in order for that to happen they'd have to be an 8 or 9 seed. 

Right now they're in the top 25, and going by that alone one would think that they'd be a 6 or 7 seed at the lowest. Also, look at their RPI and SOS, both are in the top 15 in the country, with an RPI in the top 10, and both of those things are considered quite a bit by the selection committee. MU at an 8 or 9 seed is pretty stupid at this point of the season, IMO.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Well, if they had to play a 1 seed in the first round it would be unlikely for them to advance, but in order for that to happen they'd have to be an 8 or 9 seed.
> 
> Right now they're in the top 25, and going by that alone one would think that they'd be a 6 or 7 seed at the lowest. Also, look at their RPI and SOS, both are in the top 15 in the country, with an RPI in the top 10, and both of those things are considered quite a bit by the selection committee. MU at an 8 or 9 seed is pretty stupid at this point of the season, IMO.


One of my co-workers who is a MU almumn, he said NIT after the lost. I for one disagree, I still thinkhe will make it to the dance.


----------



## pharcyde

Well that guy obviously has not been following the team closely, if at all.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Yes! My turn! Michigan State is there! Woohoo!

Sweet Sixteen East -

Purdue over Florida (upset special)
Oklahoma over Notre Dame

Sweet Sixteen South -

Kentucky over Connecticut (yeah, Connecticut)
Michigan State over Maryland

Sweet Sixteen Midwest -

Syracuse over Louisville
Creighton over Oklahoma State

Sweet Sixteen West -

Arizona over Illinois
Indiana over Georgia Tech




Elite Eight - 

Purdue over Oklahoma
Michigan State over Kentucky (Yes, Again)
Creighton over Syracuse
Arizona over Indiana


Final Four -

Michigan State over Purdue
Arizona over Creighton


FINALS (AKA, Mich. St. / Az Final Four Rubber Game) -

Michigan State - WIN
Arizona - LOSS


----------



## Hollis

Has anyone ever told you that your Big 10 bias is very noticeable?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> Has anyone ever told you that your Big 10 bias is very noticeable?


I know this, but I don't really care. I like the Big Ten a lot, so what? This is just a little prediction thing that noone will take to heart.


----------



## kansasalumn

*ESPN Feb 16*

Each week, I make my predictions of the bracket predictions. I take in account if teams are hot or not, and what teams they may play. when it get closer I will also include round of 32 to show my upsets

east
Texas over Syrcuse
Wake Forest over Florida

south
Kentucky over---Pittsburgh
Marquette over Maryland

midwest
Louisville over Duke
Kansas over Georgia

west
Arizona over Xavier
Oklahoma over Notre Dame

elite 8:
Texas over Wake Forest
Marquette over Kentucky
Kansas over Louisville
Arizona over Oklahoma

final 4:
Texas vs Marquette
and
Kansas vs Arizona

Notes:

Just want to tell MU fans, I have Missouri to beat Minnesota but then to lose to UK in 32. 

---I very think Marquette can beat UK even though I had UK in my last final 4

---I just think Kansas has more talent to beat Louisville

This bracket is a lot more tougher to fig out. The west was intersting. Ariz has to beat Zaga in 32, then west and Xavier in 16, and beat a tough team in OU just to face Kansas in the Final 4. 

In this bracket, if Arizona wins, they have potential to face the best conference great teams. Oklahoma, Kansas, and Texas. That would be a hard chore, and they have to be on fire in those three games. I personally don't think they could, if they have to face these teams.


----------



## rocketeer

feb 17 espn

sweet 16:
east
texas over california
uconn over florida

south
kentucky over pittsburgh
oklahoma st over oregon

midwest
louisville over duke
kansas over georgia

west
arizona over illinois
cincinnati over oklahoma

elite 8:
texas over uconn
kentucky over oklahoma st
kansas over louisville
arizona over cincinnati

final 4: 
texas vs kentucky
kansas vs arizona

a great final four but i don't see many upsets with this bracket.


----------



## rocketeer

espn feb 24

sweet 16:
east
kentucky over oklahoma st
syracuse over california

south
cincinnati over georgia
mississippi st over arizona st

midwest
florida over illinois
texas over xavier

west
arizona over pittsburgh
kansas over louisville

elite 8:
kentucky over syracuse
cincinnati over mississippi st
texas over florida
arizona over kansas

final four:
kentucky vs cincinnati
texas vs arizona


----------



## kansasalumn

Round of 32:
East
Kentucky over Minnesota
Stanford over Colorado
Wake Forest over Memphis
Syracuse over Arizona State

south
Texas over Oregon
Georgia over Illinois
Duke over Miss state
Marquette over St. Joesph

midwest
Flordia over Missouri
Louisville over Maryland
Notre Dame over Wisconsin
Oklahoma over Southern Illinois

West
Arizona over UCONN
Xavier over Indiana
Pittsburgh over Crighton
Kansas over Purdue

sweet 16:
east
Kentucky over Stanford
Syracuse over Wake Forest

south
Texas over Georgia
Marquette over Duke

midwest
Louisville over Flordia
Oklahoma over Notre Dame

west
Arizona over Xavier
Kansas over Pittsburgh

elite 8:
Syrause over Kentucky
Texas over Marquette
Oklahoma over Louisville
Arizona over Kansas
final four:
Syracuse vs. Texas
and
Oklahoma vs. Arizona


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Round of 32:
> East
> Kentucky over Minnesota
> Stanford over Colorado
> Wake Forest over Memphis
> Syracuse over Arizona State
> 
> south
> Texas over Oregon
> Georgia over Illinois
> Duke over Miss state
> Marquette over St. Joesph
> 
> midwest
> Flordia over Missouri
> Louisville over Maryland
> Notre Dame over Wisconsin
> Oklahoma over Southern Illinois
> 
> West
> Arizona over UCONN
> Xavier over Indiana
> Pittsburgh over Crighton
> Kansas over Purdue
> 
> sweet 16:
> east
> Kentucky over Stanford
> Syracuse over Wake Forest
> 
> south
> Texas over Georgia
> Marquette over Duke
> 
> midwest
> Louisville over Flordia
> Oklahoma over Notre Dame
> 
> west
> Arizona over Xavier
> Kansas over Pittsburgh
> 
> elite 8:
> Syrause over Kentucky
> Texas over Marquette
> Oklahoma over Louisville
> Arizona over Kansas
> final four:
> Syracuse vs. Texas
> and
> Oklahoma vs. Arizona


Just curious, what seeds are those teams? Specifically, what seeds are MU and UF? I highly doubt Missouri has to play someone as highly seeded as Florida in the second round. MU should get a 4-7 seed, and Florida is a likely candidate for a 1 seed. If they don't get a 1 seed then they could play MU, but I think MU will be a little bit higher, and not in the Midwest bracket anyway. They'll be in the East with a matchup against Duke in the second round, probably a 3 seed vs 6 seed matchup.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious, what seeds are those teams? Specifically, what seeds are MU and UF? I highly doubt Missouri has to play someone as highly seeded as Florida in the second round. MU should get a 4-7 seed, and Florida is a likely candidate for a 1 seed. If they don't get a 1 seed then they could play MU, but I think MU will be a little bit higher, and not in the Midwest bracket anyway. They'll be in the East with a matchup against Duke in the second round, probably a 3 seed vs 6 seed matchup.


It looks like MU is an 8 seed. this is a weekly bracket prediction by Joe Lundai(sp) on ESPN. http://espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology/index.html


I disagree with you. Missouri will be 8-12 seed


----------



## FSH

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Round of 32:
> East
> Kentucky over Minnesota
> Stanford over Colorado
> Wake Forest over Memphis
> Syracuse over Arizona State
> 
> south
> Texas over Oregon
> Georgia over Illinois
> Duke over Miss state
> Marquette over St. Joesph
> 
> midwest
> Flordia over Missouri
> Louisville over Maryland
> Notre Dame over Wisconsin
> Oklahoma over Southern Illinois
> 
> West
> Arizona over UCONN
> Xavier over Indiana
> Pittsburgh over Crighton
> Kansas over Purdue
> 
> sweet 16:
> east
> Kentucky over Stanford
> Syracuse over Wake Forest
> 
> south
> Texas over Georgia
> Marquette over Duke
> 
> midwest
> Louisville over Flordia
> Oklahoma over Notre Dame
> 
> west
> Arizona over Xavier
> Kansas over Pittsburgh
> 
> elite 8:
> Syrause over Kentucky
> Texas over Marquette
> Oklahoma over Louisville
> Arizona over Kansas
> final four:
> Syracuse vs. Texas
> and
> Oklahoma vs. Arizona


Dam i love it how it say Syracuse beats Kentucky..But what about the Syracuse vs. Texas i think it would be a very close game if that would happen..


----------



## DaFuture

*I am not sold on Syracuse*

they remind me of md three years ago in Blakes freshman year. Nice season but I feel they will be blown out in the Sweet 16 or round of 32. Too many underclassmen.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Dam i love it how it say Syracuse beats Kentucky..But what about the Syracuse vs. Texas i think it would be a very close game if that would happen..


I am not predicting the final fours just yet to see who wins it all


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: I am not sold on Syracuse*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> they remind me of md three years ago in Blakes freshman year. Nice season but I feel they will be blown out in the Sweet 16 or round of 32. Too many underclassmen.


I am not too sold yet, but I feel there is always a surpise team in the final four, and with this bracket, I think it could very be the Orangemen


----------



## FSH

*Re: I am not sold on Syracuse*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> they remind me of md three years ago in Blakes freshman year. Nice season but I feel they will be blown out in the Sweet 16 or round of 32. Too many underclassmen.


Yea they do have to many underclassmen but all of them underclassmen play like they have been in the ncaa 4 years..Carmelo Anthony and Hakim Warrick can carry this team father then the sweet 16 but with the other core players that they got like Gmac,Billy,Duany,Forth,Pace i really think this team can go far in the NCAA Toury..


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> It looks like MU is an 8 seed. this is a weekly bracket prediction by Joe Lundai(sp) on ESPN. http://espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology/index.html
> 
> 
> I disagree with you. Missouri will be 8-12 seed


Well Joe Lunardi is an idiot. MU will definitely be higher than an 8 seed. The lowest they could go, assuming they beat ISU (shouldn't be a problem), hold their own against KU (I'm predicting a win. The last game was close and at AFH, this one's in Columbia though and the Tigers are playing much better.), and don't get bounced in the first round of the Big XII tourney would be a 7 seed. They're really not that far behind the top three teams in the conference in terms of how good they are. They're not ranked right now, but they have basically identical win/loss, RPI and SOS to Maryland who is ranked above 20, I think at 17. Maryland will probably get a 4 or 5 seed and I can't see MU getting much lower than that.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Joe Lunardi is an idiot. MU will definitely be higher than an 8 seed. The lowest they could go, assuming they beat ISU (shouldn't be a problem), hold their own against KU (I'm predicting a win. The last game was close and at AFH, this one's in Columbia though and the Tigers are playing much better.), and don't get bounced in the first round of the Big XII tourney would be a 7 seed. They're really not that far behind the top three teams in the conference in terms of how good they are. They're not ranked right now, but they have basically identical win/loss, RPI and SOS to Maryland who is ranked above 20, I think at 17. Maryland will probably get a 4 or 5 seed and I can't see MU getting much lower than that.


He may misplaced Missouri, but he is no idiot. Billy Packer is but that is another topic. I still don't think they would be higher than 8. Also remember after wins vs OU and KSU (beat only by 1pt) got them off the bubble and NIT to the NCAA's/ They have to beat Kansas which they won't, but I predicted that Kansas would lose the game at the beginning of the season. Now, I am not sure. They also have to pass Thrusday and Friday games on teh Big 12 Tourney to be a higher than an 8 seed.

Also by the way, are you a Missouri Fan?????


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> He may misplaced Missouri, but he is no idiot. Billy Packer is but that is another topic. I still don't think they would be higher than 8. Also remember after wins vs OU and KSU (beat only by 1pt) got them off the bubble and NIT to the NCAA's/ They have to beat Kansas which they won't, but I predicted that Kansas would lose the game at the beginning of the season. Now, I am not sure. They also have to pass Thrusday and Friday games on teh Big 12 Tourney to be a higher than an 8 seed.
> 
> Also by the way, are you a Missouri Fan?????


Lunardi has had Mizzou as an 8 seed for weeks. Obviously he doesn't watch many games or he'd see that they've improved their standings with their recent performances. If he thought MU was an 8 seed before then how are they still an 8 seed? As far as MU being an NIT team, they were never at risk of missing the real tournament. They had too high of an RPI and SOS to not get in. Other brackets at places like CBS have MU as a 6 seed, and after beating KU and doing well in the conference tourney they can only move up.

And MU beat KSU by 7, not 1. On the road that's not really that bad considering they beat Tech by 24 at home. KU only won by six at home and MU is playing much better ball right now, especially Travon, so I don't see why you think KU will win.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> so I don't see why you think KU will win.


it is call being a Kansas fan. I think KU will win most of the games though out the season.


----------



## DaFuture

*Re: Re: I am not sold on Syracuse*



> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea they do have to many underclassmen but all of them underclassmen play like they have been in the ncaa 4 years..Carmelo Anthony and Hakim Warrick can carry this team father then the sweet 16 but with the other core players that they got like Gmac,Billy,Duany,Forth,Pace i really think this team can go far in the NCAA Toury..



Carmelo is no doubt a money player has been all the way from Towson Catholic to Oak Hill to now SU. Billy I am happy for him after all he has gone through he is back and he will push GMac for a starting spot the kid is a competitior. I have many a story to tell when he was at Dematha. His father is a riot though, one of those types who is funny but serious.


But back to the point Underclassmen dont win NCAA championships, and with the NC2A being so competitive this year anybody can beat anybody hell I wouldnt be surprised if 3/4 of the 1 seeds dont make it. Wake is my sleeper primo. I would not want to face them and if they end up a 4 seed in any bracker the 1 seed is going out in the Sweet 16.


----------



## FSH

*Re: Re: Re: I am not sold on Syracuse*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo is no doubt a money player has been all the way from Towson Catholic to Oak Hill to now SU. Billy I am happy for him after all he has gone through he is back and he will push GMac for a starting spot the kid is a competitior. I have many a story to tell when he was at Dematha. His father is a riot though, one of those types who is funny but serious.
> 
> 
> But back to the point Underclassmen dont win NCAA championships, and with the NC2A being so competitive this year anybody can beat anybody hell I wouldnt be surprised if 3/4 of the 1 seeds dont make it. Wake is my sleeper primo. I would not want to face them and if they end up a 4 seed in any bracker the 1 seed is going out in the Sweet 16.


I dont no if Gmac will lose his starting spot to Billy but i do think they will move GMac to SG and Billy to PG after this year because that is what they have done most of this year and Duany is gone after this season..So that is what they will mostly end up doing..And who says Underclassmen cant win the NCAA Championship? With the kind of Underclassmen that the Cuse have i think they got a great chance at doing it..These Underclassmen are playing like they have been in the NCAA for 4 years and they no the game..


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> it is call being a Kansas fan. I think KU will win most of the games though out the season.


No, it's called being unrealistic. KU does not have a very good chance at winning in Columbia on Sunday. You can't honestly say that you expect them to win, can you? It's one thing to want them to win (which is being a fan) but it's another to actually think they're going to (which is being unrealistic).


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's called being unrealistic. KU does not have a very good chance at winning in Columbia on Sunday. You can't honestly say that you expect them to win, can you? It's one thing to want them to win (which is being a fan) but it's another to actually think they're going to (which is being unrealistic).


I think KU has a good solid chance for a win. But to be realistic and history, yes Mizzou has the best chance to win. They always PLAY ONLY their best ball vs Kansas during the season. Yes they beat Oklahoma, but it just seems only vs KU they play their very best. yes I htink MU would win if they play their best ball. 

Hey if MU wins, I won't say nothing anything bad about Missouri for the rest of the season, and if KU wins. You have to RESPECT KANSAS, and do not give them crap for the rest of the season.


----------



## rocketeer

kansas is a good enough team that they have a good chance to win any game. missouri is good. kansas is good. the game should be good. but it really isn't obvious who is going to win. it could easily go both ways.


and for those of you who were complaining about seeds: these are espn's seeds. they aren't kansasalumn's. so if you want to complain, then complain to espn. we just use them because it is a lot easier than actually making up seeds and then predicting what happens.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I think KU has a good solid chance for a win. But to be realistic and history, yes Mizzou has the best chance to win. They always PLAY ONLY their best ball vs Kansas during the season. Yes they beat Oklahoma, but it just seems only vs KU they play their very best. yes I htink MU would win if they play their best ball.
> 
> Hey if MU wins, I won't say nothing anything bad about Missouri for the rest of the season, and if KU wins. You have to RESPECT KANSAS, and do not give them crap for the rest of the season.


So you're trying to make bets over the internet now? I don't care if you say that you "won't say nothing anything bad" about Missouri if they win. I never said I didn't respect Kansas. Please show me where I disrespected Kansas.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious, what seeds are those teams? Specifically, what seeds are MU and UF? I highly doubt Missouri has to play someone as highly seeded as Florida in the second round. MU should get a 4-7 seed, and Florida is a likely candidate for a 1 seed. If they don't get a 1 seed then they could play MU, but I think MU will be a little bit higher, and not in the Midwest bracket anyway. They'll be in the East with a matchup against Duke in the second round, probably a 3 seed vs 6 seed matchup.


after this embarrissing lost to Iowa State, I think they just lost any chance for the 4-7 range.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> after this embarrissing lost to Iowa State, I think they just lost any chance for the 4-7 range.


Shows what you know. Both Bilas and Katz agree that they're a strong 6 seed.


----------



## kansasalumn

It is championship week. This is one of three's Joe Lunderi's last predictions. He will set up a new one on March 14, and anotehr march 16 berfore selection sunday. I won't be able to be here online of selection sunday since I would be in Vegas. But here is my March 10 predictions. http://espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology/index.html

Round of 64(65)

East
Kentucky over Play in
Southern Illinois over Purdue
Oregon over Oklahoma State---should be a good game
Utah over Manhatten
Creighton over Minnesota---the blue jays is my mid major sleeper
Pittsburgh over Austin Prey
Arizona State over St. Josephs
Wake Forest over Boston U.

South
Texas over Sam Houston State
Gonzaga over Tennennesse
Illinoia over Seton Hall
Louisville over Western Kentucky---like this one
Indiana over Dayton
Florida over Holy Cross---Ohh HOLY!
Cincy over California
Syracuse over East tenn State

Midwest
Kansas over Wagner
Butler over BYU
Wisconsin over UNC-Wilimgton
Duke over C. Michigan
NC State over Miss State
Stanford over Troy State
COlorado over UCONN
Marquette over Valpo

West
Arizona over SC State
Missouri over LSU
Marland over Weber state
Notre Dame over Penn
Memphis over Boston College
Xavier over Tulsa
Michigan State over Alabama----another great first round matcup
Oklahoma over Santa Barbra

Round of 32:
East
Kentucky over Southern Illinois
Oregon over Utah
Crieighton over Pittsburgh
Wake Forest over Arizona State

south
Texas over 'Zaga
Louisville over Illinois---another good matchup in the south
Flordia over Indiana
Syracuse over Cincy

midwest
Kansas over BYU
Wisconsin over Duke
NC State over Stanford
Marquette over Colorado

West
Arizona over Missouri
Notre Dame over Maryland
Xavier over Memphis
Oklahoma over Michigan State

sweet 16:
east
Kentucky over Oregon
Wake Forest over Creighton

south
Texas over Lousiville---tough matchup, but Texas prevails. 
Syracuse over Florida

midwest
Kansas over Wisconsin
Marquette over NC State

west
Arizona over Notre Dame
Oklahoma over Xavier

elite 8:
Kentucky over Wake Forest
Texas over Syracuse
Marquette over Kansas
Arizona over Oklahoma

Final 4
Texas over Kentucky
Arizona over Marquette

Arizona WIldcats Champions


----------



## pharcyde

Without looking at the link or your predictions, let me guess. MU is an 8 seed, right? Lunardi doesn't watch the games, he just looks at the box scores. ESPN's real college basketball analysts, Katz and Bilas, already said MU was a 6 seed. 

If you want evidence that Lunardi is an idiot, just look at the South bracket. He has Missouri as an 8 seed and Michigan State as a 7 seed. His reasons for having MU as an 8 seed include 1-6 vs. RPI top 25 and a no. 12 non conference RPI of their own. MU also has four quality wins (vs. RPI top 50) and no "bad losses." He says they may drop because of their 9-7 conference record.

MSU, on the other hand, has five quality wins, but two bad losses. They have an 8-6 conference record, which he gives as a reason for having them as high as a 7. MU drops with a 9-7 in a tougher conference but MSU gets a 7 seed with 8-6 in a below average Big 10? MSU also has two more losses and the same number of wins.


----------



## rocketeer

east
kentucky over the play in winner
southern illinois over purdue
oregon over oklahoma st
manhattan over utah
creighton over minnesota
pittsburgh over austin peay
st joe's over arizona st
wake forest over boston u

south
texas over sam houston st
tennessee over gonzaga
illinois over seton hall
western kentucky over louisville
indiana over dayton
florida over holy cross
cincinnati over california
syracuse over east tennessee st

midwest
kansas over wagner
butler over byu
unc wilmington over wisconsin
duke over central michigan
mississippi st over nc state
stanford over troy state
uconn over colorado
marquette over valparaiso

west
arizona over sc state
lsu over missouri
maryland over weber state
notre dame over pennsylvania
boston college over memphis
xavier over tulsa
michigan st over alabama
oklahoma over santa barbara

32:
east
kentucky over southern illinois
oregon over manhattan
pittsburgh over creighton
st joe's over wake forest

south
texas over tennessee
illinois over western kentucky
florida over indiana
cincinnati over syracuse

midwest
kansas over butler
duke over unc wilmington
stanford over mississippi st
uconn over marquette

west
arizona over lsu
maryland over notre dame
xavier over boston college
oklahoma over michigan st

sweet 16:
east
kentucky over oregon
pittsburgh over st joe's

south
texas over illinois
florida over cincinnati

midwest
kansas over duke
uconn over stanford

west
arizona over maryland
xavier over oklahoma

elite 8:
pittsburgh over kentucky
texas over florida
uconn over kansas
arizona over xavier

final four:
texas over pittsburgh
arizona over uconn

final:
texas over arizona

this is the last one i'm doing before the real bracket comes out. it took too long.


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> this is the last one i'm doing before the real bracket comes out. it took too long.


don't blame you.


----------



## BA713

*My First Brackets....*

East
Kentucky over the play in winner
Southern Illinois over purdue
Oklahoma State over Oregon
Manhattan over utah
Creighton over Minnesota
Pittsburgh over Austin Peay
Arizona State over St. Joes
Wake forest over boston u

south
texas over sam houston st
tennessee over gonzaga
Seton Hall over Illinois
Louisville over Western Kentucky
Dayton over Indiana
florida over holy cross
Cal over Cincinatti
Syracuse over east tennessee st

midwest
kansas over wagner
butler over byu
Wisconsin over UNC Willmington
duke over central michigan
NC State over Mississippi State
stanford over troy state
uconn over colorado
marquette over valparaiso

west
arizona over sc state
Mizzou over LSU
maryland over weber state
notre dame over pennsylvania
Memphis over BC
xavier over tulsa
Alabama over MSU
oklahoma over santa barbara

32:
east
kentucky over southern illinois
Oklahoma State over manhattan
pittsburgh over creighton
Wake Forest over Arizona State

south
texas over tennessee
Louisville over seton hall
florida over dayton
Cal over syracuse

midwest
kansas over butler
Wisconsin over duke
stanford over NC st
Marquette over UCONN

west
arizona over Missouri
maryland over notre dame
xavier over Memphis
oklahoma over Alabama

sweet 16:
east
kentucky over Oklahoma ST
pittsburgh over Wake Forest

south
texas over Louisville
florida over Cal

midwest
wissonsin over kansas
Marquette over stanford

west
arizona over maryland
Oklahoma over Xavier

elite 8:
Kentucky over Pitt
texas over florida
marquette over wisconsin
arizona over oklahoma

final four:
kentucky over texas
arizona over uconn

final:
Arizona over Kentucky

I dont know for sure if this is exactly what i believe, it was kinda rushed. but for the most part i like what i got!... when the real brackets come out ill take my time on em!!

____________
I just noticed i have the same final four as Kansasalum... i guess theres something about those teams!


----------

